#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Error on Staad Pro 2007

## maniaxpiping

I have problem at dynamic analysis using Staad Pro 2007, the error say :


"   **ERROR- ZERO ON DIAGONAL IN JACOBI ITERATION. "

how to solve this errors ?See More: Error on Staad Pro 2007

----------

